# Before & After Grooming



## Kaylalarissax3 (Jun 4, 2014)

So I just got my cockapoo about a month ago and we have been trying to train him on how to be groomed. Being in my last trimester of my pregnancy with a dog that doesn't like to be groomed in the slightest is a very VERY hard tast. Luckily I was determined and got it done! 

Before: 








After: 









Im loving my little spoiled cockapoo so much!!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Ha! He looks shocked. Very silky though. Is he all poo? He has a Lab nose


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Amazing! From mop to smoothie, I am very impressed and I love his two tone nose.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

He looks like a different dog - handsome chap he is!


----------



## Kaylalarissax3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Its very possible our vet just has him labeled as a cockapoo. When my grandma found him he was left tied to a tree for a couple of days so she took him in.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Kaylalarissax3 said:


> Its very possible our vet just has him labeled as a cockapoo. When my grandma found him he was left tied to a tree for a couple of days so she took him in.


Poor Hershey - thankfully he's well loved and adored by you now - he looks gorgeous.
My 2 have just had a "serious" cut like Hershey.... I'm desperate for some curls to come back x


----------



## Kaylalarissax3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Tinman said:


> Poor Hershey - thankfully he's well loved and adored by you now - he looks gorgeous.
> My 2 have just had a "serious" cut like Hershey.... I'm desperate for some curls to come back x


Thank you very much!! 
& I know what you mean. I cant wait until I get my shaggy little boy back, but that will have to wait until this Texas summer is over. I cant have my baby over heating on me


----------

